# Dislocated hip/ broken leg?



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

One of the 2 month old kits is dragging his right rear leg. Upon examination, I noted that there is no obvious pain or break in any bones.

I don't know rabbit anatomy terminology well, but if it were a dog, I'd say it looks like the femoral head popped out of the acetabulum. (That is, the top of his thigh bone popped out of his hip.) Manipulation failed to correct the stance.

As I said, no obvious pain. Eating, drinking normally. Bright, alert, responsive.

What do you think? Should I just leave him with the gang out there, or put him in a separate cage? Take him out? 

It's a shame. This is the one I was thinking to keep as a pet for my daughter. He looks like a grey lop, and is just as cute as a bug's ear. 

TIA,
Pony!


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Pony-- Check the poor fella's eyes-- if the pupils are enlarged, it is in pain!!! you will need to compare pupil size with another buns, in the same light conditions.,. Bunnies HAVE to be very stoic, in order to keep from drawing attention to themselves from predators..

IF it is just a hip dislocation, and you don't mind having an 'imperfect' pet, then let the animal be-- many dislocations will form 'false sockets' and the animal lives a relatively normal life. Happens a lot with dogs that have been HBC (Hit by car) Once a false socket is formed, pain levels diminish-- there may be some stiffness in movement, caused by the unnatural positioning, but the animal can still thrive-- we have several deer out here with dislocations or even just three legs, that still have babies every year--and they remain smart enough not to run in front of cars!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Terry W said:


> Pony-- Check the poor fella's eyes-- if the pupils are enlarged, it is in pain!!! you will need to compare pupil size with another buns, in the same light conditions.,. Bunnies HAVE to be very stoic, in order to keep from drawing attention to themselves from predators..
> 
> IF it is just a hip dislocation, and you don't mind having an 'imperfect' pet, then let the animal be-- many dislocations will form 'false sockets' and the animal lives a relatively normal life. Happens a lot with dogs that have been HBC (Hit by car) Once a false socket is formed, pain levels diminish-- there may be some stiffness in movement, caused by the unnatural positioning, but the animal can still thrive-- we have several deer out here with dislocations or even just three legs, that still have babies every year--and they remain smart enough not to run in front of cars!!



Thanks, Terry. I'll go check for pupil dilation. Awww, man... I am not in the mood to put a bunny down today. 'Specially this one. (Dear God, why did I let the kid name him?)

Any other signs of pain other than dilated pupils? Respirations/heart rate appeared normal, and he is BAR. 

Gonna go pull him again, have another look.

Thanks so much. I know I'm one to worry and all, but this really is all still relatively new to me, so I have lots of questions.

Pony!


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Pony-- if he is just intended to be a pet and can get about, then don't feel like you have to put him down-- at least let your DD help make the decision-- she named it, she can start learning now that sometimes decisions must be made--let her decide, if the rabbit is not in huge pain, if she is going to be willing to care for the critter for the rest of it's life. let her learn that there are decisions to be made, and help her develope her sense of what is humane, and what isn't.

I got a rabbit from freecycle a few years ago--- a dwarf Dutch, that was severly limited in it's hindquarters. He died after I got him So healthy that he became too active, in the heat, for his deformed heart to keep up.

And your terminology was correct--pretty much, across the animal kingdom board, the skeletal structures have the same name in all species.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Can't make any useful suggestions, Pony, but just want to say I feel for you. Fortunately your dd7 sounds like she has a pretty good understanding of the way things are... so if it doesn't improve or has obvious pain, you will be able to be upfront with her about it. From your other post about her bedtime question, she sounds as though she will be able to accept the reality without too much trouble.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MaggieJ said:


> Can't make any useful suggestions, Pony, but just want to say I feel for you. Fortunately your dd7 sounds like she has a pretty good understanding of the way things are... so if it doesn't improve or has obvious pain, you will be able to be upfront with her about it. From your other post about her bedtime question, she sounds as though she will be able to accept the reality without too much trouble.



My daughter's pretty good at life and death, but she's not seven -- she's 7 plus 14.  She's coming home from the Air Force on a 4 day pass this week. I'll let her decide what she wants to do. If she does want to keep him as a pet, I'm the one who will be caring for him for a while, until she's discharged. (One of my worries...) And with Buster so recently deceased, well... 

Shoot. I AM going to go lie down. You're right. It's easier once daylight comes.

Pony!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Pony said:


> My daughter's pretty good at life and death, but she's not seven -- she's 7 plus 14.
> 
> Pony!


Oops! 

My brain obviously got a wire crossed somewhere. Here I was thinking it was you who posted about dd7's bedtime chat about rabbits. Maybe I'm the one who needs to go take a nap! :zzz:


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

the 7 yo is mine!

its easy to got confused that early in the morning

i know i do it all the time  

leigh


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

SILEIGH said:


> the 7 yo is mine!
> 
> *its easy to got confused that early in the morning
> *
> ...


Or at any other time of day... for me anyway! :hobbyhors


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I talked to my massage therapist about the bun's leg this afternoon. We discussed how to get the ball back into the socket, and I would except that he doesn't seem to be at all uncomfortable. 

But maybe I ought to give it a try...

Pony!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

It _would_ be great if you could snap it back into place! But if he doesn't seem to be in pain, why not wait until morning? You've had quite a roller-coaster ride this past 24 hours or more. Unless, of course, you're all rested and bright-eyed :bouncy: after your nap and feeling like tackling it.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

hey pony 
i'm a massage therapist to !!
do what she told you 
i wont even begin to try to discribe that online...
could you take the bun to her??
just a thought

heck if you are planning on butchering soon you could give your self an anatomy lesson before you try to adjust the hurt rabbit ...
again just a thought...

and yeah you might want to wait till morning 
if its comfortable for now wait till you are rested and in the right frame of mind to try this

good luck
and let us know how it goes 

leigh


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Good idea, Ladies. I'll wait until tomorrow. In fact, I may just wait until Renee comes over for lunch on Wednesday, and we'll try it then. And if she's not up to it, my daughter is also a massage therapist, and we can work on the little guy on Thursday. 

I have options. 

And now I'm going to bed to see if I actually make it through a full night sleeping. Wouldn't THAT be nice? 

THANK YOU!

Nighty night!

Pony!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Nighty-night, Pony... and sweet dreams, eh? :zzz:


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

When I'm reincarnated, I want to be one of Pony's rabbits.

She has massage therapists lined up waiting to make them feel as snuggly and content as they look in their little furry pajamas.

I hope MY rabbits don't get wind of this. I'll have a mutiny on my hands!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

turtlehead said:


> When I'm reincarnated, I want to be one of Pony's rabbits.
> 
> She has massage therapists lined up waiting to make them feel as snuggly and content as they look in their little furry pajamas.
> 
> I hope MY rabbits don't get wind of this. I'll have a mutiny on my hands!



Hey, happy food is tasty food! 

Don't worry. I keep the rabbits away from the computer and other communication devices. They are spoiled enough as it is. 

Pony!


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

I have one just like that. I have kept it around in the colony.It is one of the most freindly rabbits out there. Gets around well and shows no signs of pain. If it was to be a pet any way I would keep it if I was you.

Jim Bunton


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, things aren't looking any better after getting the ball back into the socket. My daughter's pretty sure he's blown a ligament. She was able to get things back into place, but it won't stay put.

He was a little tired out from being inside yesterday (DD put him through his paces to see how much he could move around), and I became worried when he just sort of lay there in the cage last evening. 

This morning, though, he's back to his happy hoppy self.  We'll just see how things go.

Pony!


----------

